# Pretty cool video...



## marcski (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## o3jeff (Jan 29, 2013)

If I tried any of that I'm sure the bike would slide right out from under me!


----------



## bvibert (Jan 30, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> If I tried any of that I'm sure the bike would slide right out from under me!



I didn't know you had a bike?


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jan 30, 2013)

Wow...and I suck riding in the dirt.  Add snow and it is a recipe for disaster.  Nice video.


----------

